# Post your dog photo



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

It has been a long while since we had a dedicated post post your dog thread. My little buddy went to doggie heaven not long ago and I so enjoy pictures of your guys family pets. Heck, post your cat if that is what you like. Thanks Gary


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Here's mine!*

Here's my three spoiled-rotten little varmits. A pic we took for the 4th of July


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

3x the love there. Thanks


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Here's one of my Brit pup, "Tucker".


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's mine, ridin shotgun.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My little angel turned 12 today...


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Patty, the 85# Bassett.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Coffee with the girls.


----------



## 2lazy2fish (Jul 17, 2006)

it should come as no surprise that she's probably going to be a better duck hunter than I am...


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I lost my little running mate of 10 years because of a bad heart a little while ago but I'm like daddyhoney I like to look at everyones little ones.my avatar is my little one that passed away in may.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Rusty and Pooh, our VERY spoiled dogs!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tgiertz (Jun 17, 2008)

*Papillion*

My little toy Papillion, Genevieve. Known as G-Dog to her friends on FB.

Tom


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

View attachment 638677
Sally O'Mally (visitor)
Faith (visitor)
Rose and Lady (current)
Mollie Mae Lialanni (best Brit in North Texas)


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

My 2 year old and 3 month old labs.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Cammie workin in the tractor

remi riding in jeep 

cam dove hunting

rem worn out and tired

cam having a cold one before bed by hot tub


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

My GSP, Bodey


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

My Six month old German Shepherd









All three...Markus, 3 year old German Shepherd, Lea the 11 year old black lab and my German shepherd pup Nessa.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Great pix of loved family members. Thanks


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Bailey 5mths old! Loves the pool!


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Smokey 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jazzi


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blue and babe



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

TripleGrip said:


> I lost my little running mate of 10 years because of a bad heart a little while ago but I'm like daddyhoney I like to look at everyones little ones.my avatar is my little one that passed away in may.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Heres our 3 spoiled kids


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Dexter our labradoodle


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Missy and Poodreaux the poodle!


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

The girls.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think by now everybody is pretty familiar with my 'Guard Dog'......hwell:


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Our five month old lab, Tarpon, with his broken leg. Has 2.5 more weeks of extremely light duty.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I like those big black dogs...burglars can't see them coming in the dark! Then they get that sinking feeling when they hear that deep gurrr just before the bite. Good looking black poodle up above.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Luke.

1st pic is him getting caught where he should not be.
Second pic is him chillin with me in the workshop.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Sir max and my puppy Cujo (Real name is Dusty).


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's my tribe....

Bella.....









Gracie.....









Sue.....


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Romo

















Harley girl


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)

gator dog on alert by xxtexx, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Mia was about 10 months old in this shot from last November.


----------



## gmiska (Jun 18, 2012)

Memphis


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

My boy Jr.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

My son's new pup:


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Steve relaxing on the couch


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Misti standing guard










Molli at the beach










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Klever*

I feel for the OP.. Cool pics everyone...

Klever at one of his Fav Feech spots..


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

My avatar Molly


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

our 2 

so sorry to all that have lost "babies" recently. Really hurts.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Pita!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Bubba isn't with us any more. This has always been my favorite picture of him. I think that he enjoyed the lake more than anyone else in the family. Dogs have always really understood what is important in life.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Xochitl (the Pug) and Smalls (the lab).


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ruby our doberman she is a almost 2 now!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Buffett the Ridgeback, guardian against all cats, foreign and domestic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

And Buffett's classic "Are you gonna eat all that chicken?"


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo Aka The Beast


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Dixie. My most loyal friend and huntin/fishin partner.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

does this count? not a dog, but goes 28lbs on the scale and would eat a few of the dogs i've seen posted.:fish:


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Remi Lynn









Checking out a baby miniature horse.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Aegis 3 years old


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Koda*

Too cool Koda


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My two buddies. Grizz (the youngster) and Kodi (the old wise man).


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Peanut


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Here's my dawg !!!


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Im just glad I now know im not the only sucker who bought a kiddy pool for my lab


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

*Pups*

Buster with his boys Drake and Otis with snuffy in the background!


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

my hounds


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

REMY


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Newman


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

Ace-first time duck hunting


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

One more


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Any place she can go with me... She goes... My Kenzy Lou. Only 18 months, and hangs with us where ever I go. She loves her mama, but a TOTAL daddy's girl!


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

My dog Bentley


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

This has been one heck of a good collection of "Best Friend" pictures.

Looking at all of the different ways that dogs have figured out have fun is enlightening. We need to do more of that.


----------



## crewchief 46's (Jun 18, 2013)

Our babies Hagan has left us along with Kiki. Mia the black Boxer.


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sambuca the wookie terrier










Master splinter









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

My goofus Charley


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Sig - 7 mo old Black
Trapper -15 yr old black


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

No Matter how little money and how few possessions you own, having a dog makes you rich. 

Whoever said you can't buy happiness forgot little puppies.

If you think dogs canâ€™t count, try putting 3 dog biscuits in your pocket and then giving Fido only 2 of them .

A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves himself.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

My little buddy as a pup.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Molly doing her thing
Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*"Tha Fred Dawg"*

Rides a motorcycle with me almost everywhere I go.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

*Kokoa* at 13, her last year, 1993
she lived for the goose lease at Garwood
when the flights of snows would come over the house at night
I would get a nose in my face asking me if it was time to get up and go to the lease
I sure miss her


----------



## tailin_reds (Mar 24, 2010)

Bella


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

MJ the boerboel. 14 mths.


----------



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

Sonora's Tochter Heidi


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

*my bestest friends*

The boxer is a Registered Therapy Dog and we visit several Nursing homes and hospitals each week, The Lab adopted us a few months ago and loves to hunt and fish. Now I don't even get to share the lawn chairs they each have their own.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Beaux. Think he's a lab pit. Opinions?


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## jason_mfp1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's my spoiled child.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

RIP mama dog.








Mama dog's kids by the pool.








The guy they grew up thinking was their daddy. RIP old Man








Training for the Olympics


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

My pups kaden the 3 year old english mastiff. Princess the yellow lab/pit 5 months old. Jasper the stupid english mastiff/german rotti 1 1/2 years old. He's 1 french fry short of a happy meal due to parvo.

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

" brite"


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

My favorite








He has no clue about the ninja squirrel on the power line


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Marlin is a rescued border collie mix and Tiller..... well she is just a mess, I mean Labradoodle.


----------



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

*more of my babies...*

Kacie... used to could not swim.. now she is a scuba diver!

The weenie dog Mr. Andie is my pride and joy.. he is 3 now.. but this is his pup picture. .. best dog we have ever owned!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

my boy jake. he was 6 months in this picture, now almost a year and a half. second one is in the front yard a few weeks ago.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Here is our Redbone, Theo


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Here are my two Goldens, Mango and Buffett...


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Raygun, some *** clown dumped her at the softball fields, she is the sweetest and most spoiled dog ever!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*My Dogs*

My Dogs


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Cash


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Klever Feeching n Surfing.. Great Pics from everyone to Tribute OP .


----------



## goosegeisen (May 30, 2013)

*maddux the ridgeback and moe the weeenie*

a few old ones but good ones


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Remmie my 11.5 yr old lab mix and 5 yr old border mix Lucky.


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*My Hunting Buddy's*

Sammi and Chester!
Seen in a very rare form. They were complete wore out on this day!
Usually they never stop wiggling! LOL
G.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

fine looking kids everyone.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Rossi trying to nap!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Some good looking pups in here

Here's one of my sidekicks Harley


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

And my other two. Jasper, the red heeler (2nd sidekick) and Bella the begal:spineyes:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Peanut and Rowdy our newest edition as of yesterday he was a surprise and is a laid back puppy


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

My awesome Lab Antsy...she is such a slob...


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

*The Ho and the worlds best guard dog*

With the high price of ammunition he quit firing warning shots....The little Ho is what she is...


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

*Oops*

Belongs with the on e above.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

*Jake*

2 bigs from before we got to bring him home


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

*Jake After*

And 2 pics after 6 months in his new home...Couldn't have asked for a better dog, we saved each other...


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

This is our dog, Hounder. The 1st picture is the day he came home with us and the 2nd picture shows how spoiled he is! And, yes, his toy collection has grown significantly since this picture!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Gabby and Skye


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Cant miss the chance to show off my pups.

Lexie (Cattle Dog)
Wendy (Black & White smooth coat Border Collie)
Sonic (Red & White smooth coat Border Collie)
Willy (Black Lab)


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here are my 2 babies . Angus is an English Mastiff (245lbs) and Roxie is a Bull Mastiff, Great Dane mix (115lbs).


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Holy Mastiff, Batman !!*

How much dog food do you go through in a week? And how old are they?

Beautiful dogs everyone!


----------



## mrs.slinginplastic (Apr 18, 2013)

our Chiweenie back when she was a puppy....best dog weve ever had!


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gemini8 said:


> How much dog food do you go through in a week? And how old are they?
> 
> Beautiful dogs everyone!


Angus gets 6 cups of food a day and Roxie get's 4-5. 40lb bags don't last too long around our house!~ 
He is 9 years old and she is 3


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

djbutter22 said:


> Angus gets 6 cups of food a day and Roxie get's 4-5. 40lb bags don't last too long around our house!~
> He is 9 years old and she is 3


haha, I bet not! Buddy of mine had "small" Mastiff who was the most lovable dog. As a puppy the kids had wagged him around like a doll. When he became full sized, he would start with a head in the lap, then one paw, slowly progressing & before you knew it, you had a 175lb lap dog :smile:


----------



## Railslinger (Apr 6, 2012)

*Big Track*

My growing English Bulldog!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Spoiled Rotten*

Maximus:


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

My GSP, Gus.
He has ice on his brows from a 10 degree quail hunt.

LF


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My other dog 3 legged bullmastiff . he loves our little girl


----------



## Atmaggie00 (Feb 2, 2006)

Zoey


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Kimber (3yo GSP) keeps Gilbert (9yo Boxer) feeling young and frisky though I wish his calmness would wear off on her.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Saw this on KCCO, thought is was 2cool!


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

My 11 yr old lab


----------



## Droptine (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Here is my Golden, Kona... testing out his new blind and stand.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Here is Hawke before and after.














Lady is the lucky boxer in the picture. My wife found her two days before Christmas and she is still here.


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

*-*

'Merica


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bear the one eyed heeler.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Diablo


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

plhsurfer said:


> Here is my Golden, Kona... testing out his new blind and stand.


Kona. A great place, a great brew, and a great name for a pup!


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

Picture of Smokey when he was at Guide Dog School for final training. We raised him as a pup, he is our dog now. We visit nursing homes and the like with him. He was our first to raise for the school. Second pup is there now in final training, third will be with us until March. Their pics are on wife's computer. He is my bud.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

The "new guy" Domino and the "old lady" Patches















Â©


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Heres our little buddy Mac. He goes everywhere that hes allowed!

On our way home from the breeder.


Fishing wore him out.


playing with his neighbor friend. (yes we have a plastic pool too)


annd I was worried that he wouldnt like to swim..


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

*Pt. Mansfield*

Waiting on another trout.....


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> The "new guy" Domino and the "old lady" Patches
> View attachment 662345
> 
> View attachment 662353
> ...


Is Domino part border collie? Beautiful puppy


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Lil Bit and Bear

Bear is a 100# lap dog and pillow for Lil Bit.


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is Remi when she was almost 2 and the second is when she is 3


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Inks Lake*

Here are some from when I took my family to Inks Lake.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

My new lab pup! 12 weeks old.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

This is our 1 yr old Bull terrier.......he is everything we were told about......


kool dog:texasflag


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

My cur dog diesel


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Waymore said:


> Is Domino part border collie? Beautiful puppy


Yes he is(according to the vet and my "trained eye") as well as Patches who is half BC half Aussie.

Â©


----------



## rgreer76 (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

We got this little girl from the pound
Named her ginger.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

"Brite" at 8 months.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

my smiling copilot







she is very "ball oriented"


----------



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

my 3 companions


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Updated hounds pic


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Last season was her last season.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is Wondermutt!


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

Cisco & Nicole


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

*Jager!*

Jager @8 months old!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

RIP Georgie Dawg, 1998-2012


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

New designer breed recognized by the UKC. American Bully, bred to be the ultimate companion.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

My Karma


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Bo, Mama dog (she was a stray with a litter of pups when we took her in so the name stuck), and Chelsea


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

He or she looks just like my Jameson!!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Also fostering this little girl till we can find her a permanent home... She was dumped on our street and after a week or so of feeding her outside we took her in but we really don't need another dog... she a cutie, under a year old, and looking for a home.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

My Lab, Dually, and my Springer Spaniel, Lola.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

question for you yellow lab parents-do they all have blond eye lashes? Ours does and I just wondered.......................


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine does not. black


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

My lab's are blonde too.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Mine has Blond


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

My silver labs. (Last litter) several floating around with 2coolers.


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Roxy and Mojo


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Bacon???


----------



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

My buddy Bruce


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Tater and Marly

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Squat2Pee(speckle-catcher) worst nightmare. STP Shawnie.  rs


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

After looking at all of these hounds I can truly say that beauty is in held in the eye of the beholder. Lots of good looking dogs and hate to say there were several very ugly ones.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

AggieAngler12 said:


> This is Remi when she was almost 2 and the second is when she is 3


That is my pup's seester...


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

*Bodassious and Nala*

View attachment 722217









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That is my pup's seester...


a few more of Remi and Bo.


----------

